# Missing my Christmas treat :(



## Pine Marten (Nov 22, 2013)

Every Christmas I like to buy myself a Panettone, and this morning while shopping thought I'd check the carb levels of the ones in Waitrose... oh woe! About 43 per slice, and I usually polish off the whole thing as my family don't much like it.

I'm not clever with food, so does anyone have a suggestion for a replacement for my lovely Panettone? or should I buy one and put it under lock & key, just nibbling a small piece every so often  ?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 22, 2013)

A little of what you fancy is fine...


----------



## Redkite (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Waitrose do mini versions!


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 22, 2013)

You could slice it up and freeze it as it keeps for about 3 months when frozen.  You may not be so tempted if you do.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 22, 2013)

how about having it in small portions ? ie so you're not overloading your system with 40 grams of carbs per go (didnt realize they are so high in carbs BTW!).  Just have a smaller slice each day .....it will last you longer as well !.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 23, 2013)

I will try and be good and ration it out over the 12 days of Christmas, and not stuff it down ... it's just so yummy  I've never been overly keen on very sweet or heavy things so I don't have Christmas pudding or Christmas cake, and Panettone just hits the spot!


----------



## Naty (Nov 23, 2013)

Costa and Nero both do small ones or 'panettoncini'.  I could come round and we could have half a small one each


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 23, 2013)

With a nice glass or three of something red..?


----------



## Naty (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm on my way!


----------

